# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  Half price membership for beginners but....

## Poly Hive

Was made aware this week that the SBA are offering half price memberships to beginners who attend classes but with the proviso that ALL the beginners take up the offer. Seems a bit harsh if say one is attending on the basis they have no intention of taking up the craft but are merely curious. This does happen. And that person logically may well not want to purchase a membership. In turn meaning all the others miss out. Seems a bit unfair and what has happened to personal choice?

PH

----------


## gavin

Yes, it seems the wrong way to do it to me.  However some associations say it works for them to bundle the cost of SBA membership into their beginners class fee.  Maybe there will be a good take-up of this offer, maybe not.  Time will tell.

G.

----------


## alclosier

Admin wise all or nothing is the way to go. I think it is a great idea and hopefully improve education and commitment. However, I do think it should be reviewed next year to see how well it worked and whether it is worth continuing. EMBA are including the cost in their course price so it is not optional. We've also had to put in a nonrefundable deposit this year due to the number of people failing to read the pre read material on course location.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------

